# LiveBox + EyeTV?



## joumier (20 Juin 2005)

Est-ce qu'on peut brancher un boitier EyeTV USB sur une LiveBox pour recevoir sur son mac et enregistrer la télé par ADSL? Je suppose que oui, mais je voudrais en être certain avant de souscrire à l'offre "Ma ligne TV" de Wanadoo...

Quelqu'un a essayé?

Merci d'avance pour la réponse!


----------



## golf (20 Juin 2005)

Un petit coup ½il chez Elgato


----------



## joumier (21 Juin 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coup ½il chez Elgato



  Je ne vois pas la réponse à ma question sur le site d'El Gato... (Sinon je ne l'aurais pas posée ici)


----------



## joumier (21 Juin 2005)

Humm... C'est vrai que je ne m'étais pas assez renseigné avant de poser ma question...

En fait, mon EyeTV ne sera pas branché à la LiveBox mais à un décodeur CanalSat lui-même branché à la LiveBox.

Mon décodeur CanalSat enverra un signal lisible sur une télé donc lisible aussi par mon boitier EyeTV USB (enfin je suppose...)


----------



## smartvibe (13 Août 2007)

Je relance ce topic pour bien comprendre ce type de montage à savoir :

Tv par adsl -> LiveBox Orange -> Décodeur Sagem Canalsat pourri -> Eyetv (lequel?) -> Mac

Si des gens ont ce type de montage , ça serai cool d'avoir leurs impressions , histoire de savoir si ça marche...

J'aimerai même allé plus loin dans la chaine du type : 

Tv par adsl -> LiveBox Orange -> Décodeur Sagem Canalsat pourri -> Eyetv (lequel?) -> Macbook Pro avec bureau accessible -> Apple Cinema Display qui diffuse le canal sat


Vous pensez qu'un tel montage c'est jouable ? Si Oui , quel est le Eyetv le plus adapté?
Quand on Zappe sur le decodeur sagem , ça zappe automatiquement dans le module EyeTv non ???

Ps : je me trompe peut etre , mais le EyeTv 310 n'a pas sa place dans ce montage je crois , ou alors faut faire sauter le decodeur sagem non ??


Merci de vos réponses


----------



## mackalou (27 Mars 2008)

Salut les gars,

n'hesitez pas a ouvrir un ticket au support Elgato pour leur poser directement la question, leur support est excellent. 

Quand a moi je debute au niveau TV par ADSL .. lorsqu'on a une Livebox, on doit passer obligatoirement par un decodeur comme mentionne dans ce post pour envoyerle flux sur le Mac ?

Pour l'instant je n'ai qu'un adaptateur DVB T + Eye TV qui marchait tres bien dans mon precedent domicile.. Ici la TNT passe tres mal, donc j'envisage une solution internet..


Mac Kalou!


----------



## fpoil (27 Mars 2008)

mieux sans l'elgato en utilisant VLC un peu comme le multiposte de free :

ici 

PS : peut être aussi une solution plus sexy en utilisant imagneto et lui fournissant les adresses multicast d'orange

à voir


----------

